# Meklē produktu? >  Vadības modulis ( veļas mazgājamā mašīna )

## Ingus Siliņš

Sveiki, kur varētu dabūt šādu vadības moduli?:
1600 rpm.
45SX - 45DX - 85D
MINISEL
546071000 - 02
Veļas mazgājamā mašīna:
SERVIS 1600

----------


## Vinchi

Vai tas ir vadības modulis? Kāda ir veļas mašinas marka, ražotājs?
Apskaties šeit: http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=385_408_1984

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Vai tas ir vadības modulis? Kāda ir veļas mašinas marka, ražotājs?
> Apskaties šeit: http://www.argus.lv/index.php?cPath=385_408_1984


 Jau apskatiju... rīt jāaizstaigā uz graudu ielu 52, tur arī laikam esot... ( dotais modelis nebija, bet bija ļoti līdzīgs ( tikai cits svītrkods )
Interesanti, vai pastāv citi moduļi, ar ko aizstāt doto moduli...? ( bet darbojas tā pat ? ), vai arī tas nav iespējams...

----------


## ansius

Šitos moduļus var dabūt argusā bet tas prieks ir samērā padārgs, vai arī caur RD servisu var mēģināt, vai arī ogrē manā bijušajā darba vietā varētu būt (IU "GSF" Brīvības ielā zem muzikas skolas). viņi ir iekš UPO/ARDO u.c. merloni rupnīcā ražotajām veļas mašīnām. tikai es kaut kā neesu parliecināts ka vienkārši modulis tev palīdzēs. ja vien nav sadzedzis melns un arī tad tev ir jāprbauda arī citas lietas. lūdzu apraksti veļas mašīnas uzvedību un tad varēšu tev palīdzēt, kā nekā ilgu laiku nostrādāju sadzīves tehnikas servisā, un minisel moduļus esmu diez gan bieži labojis. vēl var meklēt līdzīgu moduli, skaties lai jaudas daļa tiristori, tiltiņš droseles sakrīt, un līdzīgi ir rezistori ap procesoru, jo viņiem procesors bieži vien ir vienāds atšķiras tikai konfigurācija.

bet vispirms sāc ar to ka uzraksti kā uzvedas veļasmašīna!!!

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Šitos moduļus var dabūt argusā bet tas prieks ir samērā padārgs, vai arī caur RD servisu var mēģināt, vai arī ogrē manā bijušajā darba vietā varētu būt (IU "GSF" Brīvības ielā zem muzikas skolas). viņi ir iekš UPO/ARDO u.c. merloni rupnīcā ražotajām veļas mašīnām. tikai es kaut kā neesu parliecināts ka vienkārši modulis tev palīdzēs. ja vien nav sadzedzis melns un arī tad tev ir jāprbauda arī citas lietas. lūdzu apraksti veļas mašīnas uzvedību un tad varēšu tev palīdzēt, kā nekā ilgu laiku nostrādāju sadzīves tehnikas servisā, un minisel moduļus esmu diez gan bieži labojis. vēl var meklēt līdzīgu moduli, skaties lai jaudas daļa tiristori, tiltiņš droseles sakrīt, un līdzīgi ir rezistori ap procesoru, jo viņiem procesors bieži vien ir vienāds atšķiras tikai konfigurācija.
> 
> bet vispirms sāc ar to ka uzraksti kā uzvedas veļasmašīna!!!


 Diemžēl vadības modulis sadedzis - pārdeguši celiņi... un cietuši arī vadības ķēdes celiņi, kas iet uz mikroprocesoru... nodedzis 5 V stabilitrons... ja spēka un barošanas elementus sataisiju... un tā pat negāja, iespējams mikroprocesors nosvilis... bez vadības moduļa jāpārbaud būs arī sildelements un motors, vai tik nav īsais uz korpusu ( bojājumi liekas aizdomīgi )... vadības modulis sadega tad, kad tas izkrita no savas vietas un piemetās pie bleķiem... 
kā uzvedās? motors dūc un negriežas, nedeg paneļa indikācijas lampiņas...

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

šeit ir tāda tipa kā vajag...
http://www.emwelec.co.uk/html/Servis-MI ... dules.html
bet jāsūta no ārzemēm...
http://www.lemonalatvija.lv/index.php?p ... t&b_id=254
velviena iestāde latvijā, kur kaut ko var dabūt...

----------


## Texx

Piemetīšu šinī topikā savu sāpi. Varbūt Ansius ir kādas idejas? Manā redzes lokā arī ir viena Indesit veļasmašīna. Defekts izpaužas: nestrādā pareizi programmas. Viena no mazgāšanas programmām strādā t.i. mazgā un mazgā, bez pārtraukuma, bet nav skalošanas un žāvēšanas līdz kamēr jāatslēdz no elektrības. Pārējās programmas vispār sajukušas prātā. Uz tām uzliekot tas programmu izvēles kloķis iet pa apli un jēgas nekādas. Vizuāli tam vadības modulim nav nekādas vainas. Uz plates tāds liels mikrokontrolieris un, ja nekļūdos EEPROM atmiņas mikrene. Interesanti, kas tajā atmiņas mikrenē tiek glabāts? Ko un kā varētu patestēt pirms pirkt jaunu vadības bloku?

----------


## Ingus Siliņš

> Piemetīšu šinī topikā savu sāpi. Varbūt Ansius ir kādas idejas? Manā redzes lokā arī ir viena Indesit veļasmašīna. Defekts izpaužas: nestrādā pareizi programmas. Viena no mazgāšanas programmām strādā t.i. mazgā un mazgā, bez pārtraukuma, bet nav skalošanas un žāvēšanas līdz kamēr jāatslēdz no elektrības. Pārējās programmas vispār sajukušas prātā. Uz tām uzliekot tas programmu izvēles kloķis iet pa apli un jēgas nekādas. Vizuāli tam vadības modulim nav nekādas vainas. Uz plates tāds liels mikrokontrolieris un, ja nekļūdos EEPROM atmiņas mikrene. Interesanti, kas tajā atmiņas mikrenē tiek glabāts? Ko un kā varētu patestēt pirms pirkt jaunu vadības bloku?


 Parasti pērk jaunus moduļus, bet varu pasviest ideju visiem, kam patīk programmējamās mikrenes - radīt pašiem savu moduļa versiju... te paverās daudz plašākas iespējas, nekā veikalā nopērkamajos...
Ko sakiet biedri?
vairums jauno veļasmašīnu srādā ar līdzstrāvas dzinēju, kura apgriezienus regulē ar tiristoru.... ( iespējams ka jauktas ierosmes, vai virknes ierosmes dzinējs )

----------


## ansius

pirmkart par minisel - maini moduli un pārbaudi visas daļas pret sišanu uz masu ar megeru (megaommetru).

par indesit, uz vinņa plates ir 2 svariigas mikrenes. lielaa ir  procesors, mazaakaa ir eeprom, kuraa rakstaas mashiinas modelis un uzstaadijumi un statistika. ja kloķis griežas uz riņķi tad indesit rāda kļūdu. uzmanīgi pavēro lampiņu kura mirgo ir viena garāka pauze un no tās jāsaskaita cik reizes nomirgo starp pauzeem. tas ir kļūdas kods. vai arī ja Ogre nav ļoti tālu, uz darbnīcu var aizvest un tad pieslēdzot speciāku verķi var noteikt kļūdu. 4. kļūda parasti nozīmē CPU kominikācijas kļūdu ar EEPROM kas ir visticamākais tev, pēc apraksta, tad eeprom saturs tiek pārrakstīts un mikene ielodēta (ja ir ligzdā, jo neremontētas plates jau ir ar ielodētiu mikreni parasti SMD veidā, ja ir ligzda tad plate ir replacment jau.

protams savriigi ir pareizi pioesleegt veljas mashiinu un parliecinaaties ka visi filtri iztiiriiti (iepluudes) un pie suuknja (tas ir lejaa, ja nemaldos labajaa pusee)

ja nu kas, veel paliidziibu var mekleet 
http://www.rmbt.ru 
alexzz.times.lv

ceru ka noder

----------


## Texx

Paldies, Ansius!
Tavs padoms ļoti noderēja. Pārbaudīju atmiņas mikreni, tās saturs bija nobiris. Vēl bija sadedzis sildelements. Super, Tu esi zelts!   ::

----------


## ansius

prieks ka palīdzēju

----------


## sergis

Iepostēšu savu bēdu pie viena šeit:

Pašam kādu laiku lietošanā ir veļas mašīna serviss M6702W (Ardo klons), darbojās lieliski līdz kādu dienu pārsteigums: pieslēdzot strāvas rozetei veļas mašīna ieslēdzas, displejā parādās atlikušais mazgāšanas laiks 0:00 un bundulis sāk griezties centrifūgas režīmā - uz selektora grozīšanu veļasmašīna nereaģē taču paspaidot pogas iespējams izvēlēties atliktā starta laiku tiesa kurš neiespaido motora griešanos. Patstāvīgi konstatēju ka selektorā ir nekontakts un to novērsu, taču problēma palika. Vadības modulī nav nekādu nedz sadegušu celiņu, nedz sadegušu detaļu pēdu un padiskutējot par problēmu kādā krievu forumā man tika ieteikts nomainīt vadības moduli. Vadības modulis ir Elmarc ANCONA MINI QCP_E DC, Hw Ver: 0.4, SW Ver: 0.13, 546089203 20/04/07. Moduli iespējams iegādāties tepat argusā tikai es negribu sasteigt tā iegādi jo tai pat krievu forumā tiku brīdināts ka iespējams viņš būs jāieprogrammē lai strādātu ar šo hardwari, iespējams ieprogrammēsies pats pie pirmās ieslēgšanās. Procesors šai veļas mašīnai atrodas uz displeja plates. Kā tad īsti ir? Varbūt šis pats modulis ir remontēntējams?

----------

